# Silver Satin Buck =o)



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

This boy is 8 weeks old and will soon be taking over from Stardust (My old, less typey silver satin boy) as a stud buck.

Oh and he needs a name!! Any help would be appreciatted! hehe (He wasn't in a good mood to pose, I had just woke him up, so he isn't his full gorgeous self, but you get the general idea from these pics hehe)














































I hopes you like him! His type is good, but as always still needs work 

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, wow! That color would be great with a nice orange belly, but is very silvery as is.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

What a stunning lad, well done 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Those darn tan hairs!! lol Didn't even see them until the flash showed them up!!

And I agree moustress, he would be stunning as a tan, but I love him anyway! hehehe

Willow xx

*EDIT* This boy now has a name, Spartacus  Sparty for short hehe


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Really really pretty Willow


----------

